# PMR radio's - MHF channel?



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just out of curiousity... who has PMR walkie talkie radio's and do you use them much??

Maybe it would be good to have a dedicated channel for MHF... for communicating with people as you pass them on the road, or communicating around campsites etc...??


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Yes we have them, the idea is that at large markets my wife and I can find each other. Sadly Michelle tends to use hers as she does her mobile, turned off, bottom of a bag so cant hear it, press's the PTT switch the wrong way, so no transmission. (She really cant be bothered) 

Mind you thinking about it last year at the Malvern show she found a good use for it, we were having a heated debate, she to make her point she threw it at me.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We've just bought a pair at Aldi (£15). The plan is use them as a reversing aid as the microphone on the reversing camera is a bit iffy.

I like the idea of using them when eyeballing another mh on the road. Beats waving.

What about at rallies? Organisers could use a channel as a broadcast channel. To make announcements etc.

Picking a channel should be easy, I suggest channel 1. (Assuming all PMR's use the same frequency/channel setup).

The fact that we would be either on the road or on a site should mean limited crosstalk. Also, channel 1 would be the default on most PMR's and therefore no need for the less technical to figure out how to alter their units.

Regards
Bryan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> Mind you thinking about it last year at the Malvern show she found a good use for it, we were having a heated debate, she to make her point she threw it at me.


 :lol: :lol: That's good communication. I'll bet her message was received loud and clear!

Gerald


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Prob with ch 1 is its the one most people use... maybe better to go for another one??


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Any channel will do, my set has 8 main channels and 32 sub channels per main channel. Are all PMR's the same?

I think sticking with a main channel would be best. For the technical reasons detailed in my previous post.

What about channel 3?

Bryan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Mine has 8 plus the 30 odd sub channels too...

Maybe it would be easier to state a PMR channel for each meet/rally, so people can tune in??? I don't think we'l ever get to CB status in the 80's were you contantly had it on ch19 waiting for someone to call you up!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Great idea Snelly... care to put up a poll for which channel?

Most votes by the umptyninth of whenever becomes MHF channel? I have mine set to 5.20 (just happened to be the time at the time if you know what I mean...)

We bought a pair 2 weeks ago... mainly for reversing and keeping contact when out and about... great at the NEC show...

It also saves satnex2 from carrying a helium filled balloon so I can find her in crowds (she's vertically disadvantaged :wink: )


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Poll is good idea... consider it done!


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Ch19?? That would be the calling channel on the illegal AM rigs would it??

Surely you meant to say channel 14, Shane? :wink: 

I agree specific channels for meets would be best. Thers is always the possibility that site staff use PMR's so we would be able to avoid conflict by adopting the flexibility that you state.

As for road use, as most sets can be set to scan, it might be an idea to set yours into scanning mode and then whatever channel I am on, when I tx your set would rx it - and vice versa.

I do wonder just how many MHF'ers own PMR's, would use them on the road as I describe, AND pass each other...

Probably not a lot of mileage in the 'I'm passing you' usage, but rallies/meets sound ideal.

Bryan


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> As for road use, as most sets can be set to scan, it might be an idea to set yours into scanning mode and then whatever channel I am on, when I tx your set would rx it - and vice versa.
> Bryan


As Shane suggested, sophisticated use might be a problem for some users (OK, me) ... if that idea is adopted I'll need a tutorial :wink: (bear in mind that I then have to explain it to satnex2 :lol: )


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a satnex2/2 is that the model up from yours :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

We bought a pair (Uniden PMR825) from Argos - http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5530685.htm - a few weeks ago - mainly to use as a reversing aid so we didn't need anything all singing and dancing.

Trouble is we found they flattened the batteries more or less straight away so were obviously faulty. We had them replaced by Argos but found that one of the replacements had the same fault so we went to Maplins for a pair hoping that the problem was confined to the batch being sold by Argos.

Luckily we had taken some batteries with us so were able to test them before coming back home - result, back into Maplins for a refund.

Ended up buying a pair from Asda for less than 15 quid and they are brilliant. Only the basic 8 channels but that's plenty for us

Graham


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Geo said:


> I have a satnex2/2 is that the model up from yours :lol:
> Geo


sounds a bit sportier than mine :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*THE VERDICT*

Poll votes for Channel 3... so thats what I think we should stick with, its certainly what i'll have mine set to in future when im at meets and rallies.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Looks like channel 3 is in the lead, now perhaps we can have a poll for the subchannels :lol: 


Suggestion if used for a meet or rally, how about the start date (ie 1st day)


Andrew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Suggestion if used for a meet or rally, how about the start date (ie 1st day)


Not quite with you Andrew...


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Mine has channels 1 to 14, and each one of these has 38 sub channels. 

My idea was if we use channel 3 as the MHF channel, and the meet started on 26th, then we'd use Channel 3 Sub channel 26

Might be more complicated than needed though.


Andrew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Andrew

oh... now I get what you mean!

Yeah your right, its probebly over complicated. Also not everyone has sub channels. Thats why its easier to just stick to one channel. It worked well at the new year meet.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In the days when cb was at its height ch19 was used by farmers.
We used to use cb for events and generally used the channel which corresponded to the date. 
If that coincided with ch14(calling Channel) or 9(Emergency used by REACT) we went to the next channel up. The range was so good we could talk in units(pre sat nav) to the site.
The pmr would be useful only in a closed area, as their range,at best is only about 3 miles. I have used them ,or rather my co-pilot has when in convoy with friends and found them very useful.
Especially as they are now 'cheap as chips'. My first pair cost me £30 from Lidl years ago.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree bigfoot, CB was (and still is) far superior. I have a CB antenna on my rv, just need the set and I could be back on. But the PMR's are more accessable to everyone. So even though they have shorter range, they win.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We bought a pair of walkie-talkies some years a go in America, Motorola which were good ones then and cheaper than the UK. We use ours at shows etc and with friends when travelling.

We are on Ch 12 though.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

zulurita said:


> We bought a pair of walkie-talkies some years a go in America, Motorola which were good ones then and cheaper than the UK. We use ours at shows etc and with friends when travelling.
> 
> We are on Ch 12 though.


They have better range and more channels than UK ones, but they are illegal unfortunetly, but I wont tell if you don't! :wink:


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Not all makes have the same frequency on the same channel numbers??

better to say a frequency and sub channels first, then other users can tune their radios into that separately.

Example a Kenwood unit set on channel 1 and sub channel 10, was equivalent to Motorola channel 2 sub channel 01.

They do vary from make to make.

Keith.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*walkie talkie radio's*

These PMR [?] walkie Talkie radio's seem to be ideal for keeping in touch with eachother - trouble is there are so many different ones 8O I guess if we're going to get some we want 
(a) cheap & reliable [do the two go together ?]
(b) rechargable
(c) easy to use & compatable with 'other' makes

Any suggestions what make / models / suppliers to go for ?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Keith

You'll find that PMR446 frequencies are the same throughout Europe, so any European set should have exactly the same channels on the same frequencies

-------------------------

There are eight 12.5 kHz simplex frequencies which can be used anywhere in the United Kingdom. The frequencies have been harmonised (but not necessarily authorised) for use across Europe. The channels centre frequencies are as follows:

1. 446.00625 MHz 
2. 446.01875 MHz 
3. 446.03125 MHz 
4. 446.04375 MHz 
5. 446.05625 MHz 
6. 446.06875 MHz 
7. 446.08125 MHz 
8. 446.09375 MHz 

The frequencies are shared and users may, under local heavy use conditions, experience interference and problems with sharing channels. These may be reduced by changing frequency and/or CTCSS tone and/or DCS code.

-----------------------------

Its only the CTCSS tone that gives you the sub channels, for which there is slight varients in some countries

-----------------------------

What are the CTCSS tones?

Most PMR446 radios adhere to the standard 38 tones as listed here. This is not always the case however. If your radio has a number of tones other than 38 we suggest you consult the documentation that came with your radio, or speak to the manufacturer, to ascertain the exact frequencies for your radio.

Tone No - CTCSS Tone in Hz (Hertz) 
1 - 67 
2 - 71.9 
3 - 74.4 
4 - 77 
5 - 79.7 
6 - 82.5 
7 - 85.4 
8 - 88.5 
9 - 91.5 
10 - 94.8 
11 - 97.4 
12 - 100 
13 - 103.5 
14 - 107.2 
15 - 110.9 
16 - 114.8 
17 - 118.8 
18 - 123 
19 - 127.3 
20 - 131.8 
21 - 136.5 
22 - 141.3 
23 - 146.2 
24 - 151.4 
25 - 156.7 
26 - 162.2 
27 - 167.9 
28 - 173.8 
29 - 179.9 
30 - 186.2 
31 - 192.8 
32 - 203.5 
33 - 210.7 
34 - 218.7 
35 - 225.7 
36 - 233.6 
37 - 241.8 
38 - 250.3


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: walkie talkie radio's*



vicdicdoc said:


> These PMR [?] walkie Talkie radio's seem to be ideal for keeping in touch with eachother - trouble is there are so many different ones 8O I guess if we're going to get some we want
> (a) cheap & reliable [do the two go together ?]
> (b) rechargable
> (c) easy to use & compatable with 'other' makes
> ...


Most will take AAA batteries, so you can put rechargables in if they dont have already. Most sets do the same job. Build quality and extra features determine the price.

Heres a site with a few reviewed:

http://www.446user.co.uk/review_index_all.html


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
there are 2 distinct types of sets in the pmr market all working around 430 mhz. The cheaper sets (aldi £15) have only 8 main channels. 
the dearer sets classes as the unofficial PMR band have 8 channels and 32 sub channels giving 256 channels total. So to be sure you have to agree which main channel and which sub channel you want to use as the calling channel.

We (the cb lot) tried to allocate channel 20 for CB years ago but it failed at the first hurdle. Apparently blokes would rather have their CB on channel 19 and let their wifes hear the lorry drivers swearing and saying how big the girl in the blue mercs boobs were (only in a more colourful manner) and the like.

Dont believe the statement re the range of these items and realise its in km not miles anyway. I have a set of those cheap aldi types. they are good for about 500 yds at most. Even the dearer ones quote 8km for the expensive ones. This is is totally open flat country with no obtacles between you and the person at the other end so half the range quoted.
Find a way or running them from the *** lighter. they eat batteries.

You can on some models buy a speaker mic or ear mic and speaker if you want something with a bit of discretion. 

I,m not ant radio. Far from it being a radio ham. Its just that the informal nature of PMR doesnt lend itself to large group communication without a lot of organisation. Lets hope this is the start.

73s 

Phill

Any other motorcaravanning hams out there. 
Lets be sad and swap antenna ideas


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Hi all
> there are 2 distinct types of sets in the pmr market all working around 430 mhz. The cheaper sets (aldi £15) have only 8 main channels.
> the dearer sets classes as the unofficial PMR band have 8 channels and 32 sub channels giving 256 channels total. So to be sure you have to agree which main channel and which sub channel you want to use as the calling channel.
> 
> ...


Phil your set must be pants. My radios work for days on one set of 1000ah AAA batteries and easily transmit for about half a mile before they start to break up. Mine are old goodmans ones from argos, about 5 years old now.

For the exact frequencies, see my post above.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a pair of multi channel PMR's, we used them on the France rally to keep in touch with each other - us & Condor. I also have a pair of Motorola GP320 UHF radios which are single channel, but unsure which Frequency they transmit on. I guess they are not compatable with the normal PMRs tho

Dave

656


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> In the days when cb was at its height ch19 was used by farmers.
> We used to use cb for events and generally used the channel which corresponded to the date.
> If that coincided with ch14(calling Channel) or 9(Emergency used by REACT) we went to the next channel up. The range was so good we could talk in units(pre sat nav) to the site.
> The pmr would be useful only in a closed area, as their range,at best is only about 3 miles. I have used them ,or rather my co-pilot has when in convoy with friends and found them very useful.
> Especially as they are now 'cheap as chips'. My first pair cost me £30 from Lidl years ago.


I'm waiting for Pusser to come in and say a pair of semaphore flags are far superior, and are don't eat batteries for breakfast.

I reckon it's a brilliant idea, and we should go for it. Lets try it at least at Peterborough. Given some members don't have sub channels, we'd best try a prime channel. Any advance on Channel 6? (on the grounds that many people use the first or last, and 7 is a lucky number for many)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > We bought a pair of walkie-talkies some years a go in America, Motorola which were good ones then and cheaper than the UK. We use ours at shows etc and with friends when travelling.
> ...


Why are they illegal? They look like the UK ones and seemed to have the same range and channels.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Shane, had forgotten about posts early last year, just followed your link and see that the discussion fizzled out March '07. I see also that only 28 members voted in the poll. Channel 3 is fine but a CTCSS (sub-channel) would help to keep us away from others communications, Most sets should now have this facility, it's a legal requirement here in Ireland and is probably so in the rest of the EU. Maybe I'm flogging a dead horse but perhaps if a selected channel/sub-channel was given a permanent display on the home page it might lead to a significant community of users developing over time and increase the chance of meeting up with fellow MHF'rs when touring or at rallies and meets.
We have a pair Aldi 8km units which sit in a charge/base charging from a cigar lighter voltage regulator set to the specified input voltage.
Colin


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Colin

Mine dont have the sub channels, but most do. Im more than happy for a vote to be cast on sub channels, see which one people think is the best to use.


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

i recently purchased a Hand held CB radio to keep in touch with fellow traveller when on the move. 
Problem was, they only worked over about 150 metres at the most, while on the move.
Are the PMR units going to be better ? What sort of range while on the move and do you need an ariel.
What range could be expected from a fitted CB unit with an ariel? as a comparison


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

travelman868 said:


> i recently purchased a Hand held CB radio to keep in touch with fellow traveller when on the move.
> Problem was, they only worked over about 150 metres at the most, while on the move.
> Are the PMR units going to be better ? What sort of range while on the move and do you need an ariel.
> What range could be expected from a fitted CB unit with an ariel? as a comparison


Did it have a hi-lo power setting? They should be pushing 4 watts, enough even on a handheld you should be able to get half a mile easy.

PMR446 you buy from argos etc are generally low range, as they legally can only transmit on 0.5 watt. Good for on site or close convoy work, useless over distance.


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for reply
The units were Midland 42's both set to high. We were using the built in ariels.
Both vans were biggish A class.
We intend to do a simular trip again and having comms between vans was really useful.

Are we going to be better off going to built in CB with outside ariel or is there a hand held that would do the job. 

It is unlikely we would need any more than 1 mile range while in the vans

David


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

David

Some handhelds have an antenna that you can detatch. You can then (normally via an adapter) attach it to an external antenna. Your prob will be how to mount an external antenna on a motorhome. If you have a ali roof rack, you can use a mirror mount on there or mirror mount on mirrors if they have metal frame. Otherwise it means drilling holes in the roof.


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Shane

I think thats prob the answer. Fix up an outside ariel. Will have a look for a fixing point

David


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

travelman868 said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> I think thats prob the answer. Fix up an outside ariel. Will have a look for a fixing point
> 
> David


Hi david
If using it for transmitting you will have to tune it to the correct length or get an antenna esp for the frequency you are using. otherwise you will burn the radio our very quickly 
phill


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Shane

Thanks for that. 

David


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I got quite interested in this posting until I found out that it had been going since Oct 2006  
Is anyone using PMR's on Ch 3?
I thought it would be useful when camped to give a shout to see if there was anyone else on the same site from MHF :wink:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*no answer so far*

We have been using our WT on channel 3 for a few days now so far no luck.

Just hope there are some members out there tuned in, how about a post when the first members make contact.



Bryan


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

think you would be better using sub channel
we were on a large site in somerset a couple of weeks ago
whilst waiting for our friends to arrive in their rv and arranged that they would call us up on channel 3 as they arrived
we were listening out for them but all we heard was foul language from 
kids that been sent out to play then equally disgusting language from parents sat in front of the tv's calling them in for meals 8O 8O 8O 
switched off and used the mobile phone !!!
cheers
drew


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Nuke, I know you re busy at the moment doing the testing and migration to the new server but how about picking us a sub-channel and putting the MHF channel (3) plus a sub channel, of your choice, as a permanent piece of info on the home page when you have the time. It would be nice if it developed into a regular and reliable channel for all us MHFers who wish to be sociable to make contact.

Colin


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You could pick a sub channel that is just as busy as the main channel.

If you have enough people using one channel, anyone who doesn't belong to the group would soon get fed up and change to another channel.

Not everyone has sub channels.

For info, I still take mine with me, always on channel 3, now and again pick up someone distant, but not a worry.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there anyone with a pmr that doesn't have sub channels? If there isn't maybe we ought to use one as the chance of cross talk would be further minimised. I wonder how many times that there has been more than one MHF member on a site unaware of the others?
John


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Actually, I've just seen that although there are 23889 registered users, 407 online at this moment, (87 of them registered), and yet only 36 have voted for pmr channel selection I wonder if we are flogging a dead or dying horse here?
John


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi John, I take your point about the tiny proportion of members who seem to be interested enough to enter into the debate but perhaps like the rest of life the vast majority just wait for the few to develop an idea then follow herd like.
Shane, regarding sub-channels, I accept you do not have them and perhaps others also, but as I said in an earlier post sub-channels are a legal requirement now here in Ireland and other EU states and I have yet to see any sets now on the market, other than toy like models, without them.
Colin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I avoided this thread as I didn't know what a PMR was :roll: :roll: 

Then I was half way through and like others suddenly saw it started in 2006 :lol: 

I now quite like the idea. I haven't got one yet- (except for a basic one the grandkids use when they're in our garden) so I'll do a google & saee what's available.- (unless someone can recommend?)

So- I'll add my "dot" to the Poll- which one though? "3" seems to be more popular. Shall I go with the flow? :roll:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Telbell, this site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PMR446 will tell you all you need to know. Maplins have 8Km range models if you're interested.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Telbell, I've just purchased the radios that Jean-Luc suggested (Terrain 550) and can vouch for their performance.

If you can't get to a Maplin store, they do free delivery over £35


Andrew


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks J-L & Andrew. Noticed your recommendation on the other thread

I now know all about CTCSS cross-chat co-channel interference- don't we get that on MHF? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, but now you can do it in real time :wink: 
John


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well I can add the Channel 3 info to the Rally Organiser so that members can use it when on site, I can also alert members to it in the forthcoming email newsletter

As for sub channel, well i dont see any reason to prolong this by polling, as all much of a muchness so lets go for sub channel 10

So I would suggest if you wanted to contact fellow MHFers on site etc then initially make a call out on Channel 3 and if no joy try Sub Channel 10


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Sounds good, and I presume a number of sets have a Dual Watch mode (like the Terrain 550 we've been talking about) whereby you can monitor both channels ie Channel 3 & Channel 3 sub channel 10.

So now everyone's happy  


Andrew


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Well I can add the Channel 3 info to the Rally Organiser so that members can use it when on site, I can also alert members to it in the forthcoming email newsletter
> 
> As for sub channel, well i dont see any reason to prolong this by polling, as all much of a muchness so lets go for sub channel 10
> 
> So I would suggest if you wanted to contact fellow MHFers on site etc then initially make a call out on Channel 3 and if no joy try Sub Channel 10


Thanks Nuke, it would be great if this took off and we were able to contact fellow MHFers close by when away with some degree of reliability.

Colin


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I am looking forward to this :wink: 
:BIG: 
John


----------

